# Separation Anxiety in the Crate



## KodasMom (Oct 15, 2015)

Our 11 month old pup, Koda, goes nuts in the crate when we leave for work every day. It has gotten a lot worse lately since we recently moved. He is biting the crate trying to escape, tearing up any blankets/towels that we put down and barking uncontrollably for about 15-20 minutes. He is out of the crate for the majority of the day at a dog play group (from about 10am to 4:30pm) but that time when we leave for work until he gets picked up is brutal. Overall, he just hates being left alone but specifically when my husband or I put him in the crate. If the walker puts him back in after a fun day of playing, he may bark a little but then will go to sleep more quickly. 

Appreciate any advice. Our ideal is to be able to get him to go in to the crate and play, sleep and entertain himself when he is in there (which isn't that long typically).


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

If he is generally well-behaved, why do you make him go in the crate? He's trying hard to tell you that he just wants to be part of the family.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

I would try and tire him out a bit in the morning, stick him in the crate with lots of praise, and then ignore any unwanted behavior. If he behaves fine for the walker than he's at least partly trying to play you. 

Look up crate games on youtube. It's designed more for initial crate training, but it could be useful here for developing positive feelings around the crate and more control for you.


----------



## nymeria (Jan 18, 2016)

einspänner said:


> I would try and tire him out a bit in the morning, stick him in the crate with lots of praise, and then ignore any unwanted behavior. If he behaves fine for the walker than he's at least partly trying to play you.
> 
> Look up crate games on youtube. It's designed more for initial crate training, but it could be useful here for developing positive feelings around the crate and more control for you.


I second the advice to try to do something in the morning. Mia loves her crate and has no problems being alone, but I think I'd have a problem with restlessness and boredom if I didn't do something with her in the morning and that might manifest in the things you see. She definitely needs that morning exercise, even if it's just a 45 minute walk in the neighborhood - don't ask me how, but I somehow got a low energy V! That's all relative, of course, since she needs exercise every day, but not as much as the other V's I know who can run for ages, and need it.


----------

